# Tool fans?



## JJ05 (Oct 24, 2013)

WHERE ARE YA!? Whos ready for a new release!?


----------



## dbkick (Oct 24, 2013)

hell yeah, I just looked at that 20v max combo set from dewalt and thought "hell yeah".
Learn to swim.


----------



## Orenshii (Oct 25, 2013)

I love Tool, sadly I havent liked much from them since aenima. Their album artist is prob one of my favorite 


Oren


----------



## neosapien (Oct 25, 2013)

Story time!!!

So the very last rave I went to, which was many moons ago, had a secret location since the fire marshalls had been shutting them all down pulling the maximum occupancy card. We parked at a drug store then several vans were car pooling people to the venue. The van we got was dubbed "the tool van" because the guy driving said he didn't even like raves and was doing this as a favor and as such he was playing nothing but Tool. I didn't even even know what Tool was at the time. The rave didn't have any big headliners but it was still a good time. Sadly this rave marked a turning point in the lives of my group of friends. Half of us went to the rave and had a good time. The other half stayed at our buddy's house and, unbeknownst to us, tried heroin for the first time. The friends that came to the rave are all doing great and I still talk to a couple of them. Every single friend that stayed to do the heroin is either dead, in jail or on the streets. Sadly most are dead.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 25, 2013)

Orenshii said:


> I love Tool, sadly I havent liked much from them since aenima. Their album artist is prob one of my favorite
> 
> 
> Oren


He artists name is Alex Grey. Recently listened to a joe rogan podcast with him as the guest. Very interesting dude.


----------



## Commander Strax (Oct 25, 2013)

I have one of these


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 25, 2013)

Tool has some great tunes, I always enjoy "music"
[video=youtube_share;mYKLvYGqaC0]http://youtu.be/mYKLvYGqaC0[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 25, 2013)

Wasnt real impressed with the last album but im still a huge fan and will always support them. Undertow was by far my favorite album.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 25, 2013)

I listen to tool everyday I like all their albums. That 46 and 2 with the kids is pretty cool.

heres another cover but just drums

[video=youtube_share;67rslfF-QQU]http://youtu.be/67rslfF-QQU[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;EiR1hmpk-x4]http://youtu.be/EiR1hmpk-x4[/video]

had to throw an actual tool song in the mix too


----------



## 420God (Oct 25, 2013)

I love Tool but made the mistake of letting my little girl watch some of the videos with me. She still has nightmares from 'The separation' video.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 25, 2013)

And this one, which is often misunderstood, it's about the Kangaroo Courts not weed...sorry guys
[video=youtube_share;XW0j0smt8fY]http://youtu.be/XW0j0smt8fY[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 25, 2013)

420God said:


> I love Tool but made the mistake of letting my little girl watch some of the videos with me. She still has nightmares from 'The separation' video.


Haha yea I remember when I was a young lad in high school and watched their vids. They were a little creepy but awsome at the same time.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 26, 2013)

Great songwriters. I enjoy playing The Patient and Stinkfist like fuck.


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 30, 2013)

I think this is the best song(s) ever written.
[video=youtube;VZXJLQntCP0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZXJLQntCP0[/video]


----------



## TN Jedeye (Oct 31, 2013)

Love them! One of my favorite bands, and my girlfriend's favorite. So, is their new album still slated for release this year?


----------



## fizamalik (Nov 8, 2013)

I like your sharing so much. its really good piece of entertainment for us. Good work
keep it up. Thanks


----------



## Sticky Lungs (Nov 21, 2013)

last Tool concert I went to, Maynard and the band took a pause, and Maynard says, "just waiting for the acid to kick in..."

TOOL!


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 21, 2013)

Rosetta stoned 12 mins 25 sec just friggin epic man!


----------



## kelly4 (Nov 22, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> I think this is the best song(s) ever written.
> [video=youtube;VZXJLQntCP0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZXJLQntCP0[/video]


Been my favorite band since the first time I saw them in '93. Rosetta Stoned is bar far my favorite TOOL song.

10,000 Days is also my favorite album. I hope they get even more "trippy" on the next album.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 22, 2013)

LOL, this old guy saw the thread header and was going to say I never saw a hardware store I didn't like


----------



## MyPetSkunk (Dec 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jkknDFu1BJQ]http://youtu.be/jkknDFu1BJQ[/video]


Ride the motherfucking spiral.


----------



## Rust&Stardust (Dec 21, 2013)

anything Maynard does is fantastic! though most of my favorite jam songs are puscifer or APC, tool makes good driving music! ive even put up covers of a couple songs  cant wait to hear the new album!


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;uytWxYKSupI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uytWxYKSupI[/video]

All right then. Picture this if you will.
10 to 2 AM, X, Yogi DMT, and a box of Krispy Kremes,
in my need-to-know post just outside Area 51
Contemplating the whole chosen people thingy when
just then a flaming stealth banana split the sky like one would hope but
never really expect to see in a place like this
Cutting right angle doughnuts on a dime and stopping right at my Birkenstocks
and me yelping... HOLY FUCKING SHIT
Holy fucking shit
Fucking shit
Holy fucking shit
Holy fucking shit
Holy fucking shit...fucking shit...fucking shit

Then the X-Files being, looking
like some kinda blue-green Jackie Chan
With Isabella Rossellini lips and breath that reeked of vanilla chig champa
Did a slow-mo Matrix decent outta the butt end of the banana vessel 
and hovered above my bug-eyes,
My gaping jaw,
And my sweaty L. Ron Hubbard upper lip,
And all I could think was,
I hope Uncle Martin here doesn't notice
That I pissed my fucking pants.

So light in his way
Like an apparition,
He had me crying out,
Fuck me!
It's gotta be
the Deadhead chemistry!
The blotter got right on top of me
Got me seeing E motherfucking T!

And after calming me down with some orange slices and some fetal spooning
E.T. revealed to me his singular purpose,
He said you are the chosen one.
The one who will deliver the message. 
A message of hope for those who choose to hear it
And a warning for those who do not.
Me, the chosen one
They chose me
And I didn't graduate from fucking high school!

You had better
You had better
You had better
You had better listen

Then he looked right through me
With somniferous almond eyes
Don't even know what that means
Must remember to write it down,
This is so real
Like the time Dave floated away
See my heart is pounding
'Cause this shit never happens to me!

Can't breathe right now

It was so real
Like I woke up in Wonderland
Also a bit terrifying
I don't wanna be all alone
When I tell this story
And can anyone tell me why 
ya'll sound like Peanuts parents
Will I ever be coming down?
This is so real
Finally it's my lucky day
See my heart is racing
'Cause this shit never happens to me

I can't breathe right now

You believe me don't you
Please believe what I just said
See the dead ain't tourin'
And this wasn't all in my head.
See they took me by the hand
And invited me right in
Then they showed me something
I don't even know where to begin

Strapped down to my bed
Feet cold and eyes red
I'm out of my head
Am I alive am I dead
Can't remember what they said
God damn shit the bed
High eye (repeated)

I believe you (repeated, heard faintly in background)

Overwhelmed as one would be
Placed in my position
Such a heavy burden now to be the one
Born to bear and bring to all
The details of our ending
To write it down for all the world to see.
But I forgot my pen
Shit the bed again
Typical.

Strapped down to my bed
Feet cold and eyes red
I'm out of my head
Am I alive am I dead?
Sunkist and sudafed
Gyroscopes and infrared
Won't help the brain-dead
Can't remember what they said
God damn shit the bed
IIIIIII can't remember what they said to me
Can't remember what they said 
to make me out to be a hero
Can't remember what he said

Bob help me!
Can't remember what he said

Don't know, won't know (repeated)
God damn shit the bed!


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 25, 2013)

dbkick said:


> hell yeah, I just looked at that 20v max combo set from dewalt and thought "hell yeah".
> Learn to swim.


Dewalt? Pfft, please, it's all about Makita.


----------



## cannaculturalist (Jan 5, 2014)

I got introduced to Tool in early high school and since then life hasn't been the same. I don't think I'm a Tool fan tragic like some - I seriously dig their music and follow Maynard and the others side projects, get into the art, etc etc, but I also laugh at myself a little for it. That said, Tool, seriously one of the greatest bands. Would listen to Lateralus nearly once a week on average, every week since its release (and have gone through periods of doing so daily). When I'm with friends that also dig Tool (and sadly there are only a couple) and we listen to their ENTIRE catalogue the whole way through, man, that is a good time. Yep, ok so probably DO sound like a tragic...


----------



## SomewhatSilent (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't care how many times Maynard says otherwise. Stinkfist is always going to be a song about fisting to me.


----------

